# How much net salary per month



## tominthat (22 Dec 2009)

I am about to return to Ireland after several years abroad.  I have taken up a job paying 50,000 euro a year.  I am married with two children.  How much(roughly) should I expect to take home each month.


----------



## mathepac (22 Dec 2009)

€50,000 annual salary, married, single income, private-sector employment

Annual Income Tax Payable     €8,306                                               
Annual PRSI & Health Levy      €3,736
Total Annual Deductions       €12,042
Annual Net Salary               €*37,958

Monthly Net Salary €3,163.17
*


----------



## Towger (22 Dec 2009)

Don't forget the Income Levy!


----------



## Protocol (22 Dec 2009)

Income tax on 50k, married, one income.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it1.html#section3


First 45400 at 20% = 9080 tax

Balance 4600 at 41% = 1886

Total gross tax due = 10966

Less tax credits

1. Married tax credit = 3660

2. PAYE tax credit = 1830

3. Home carers tax credit???

4. Other tax credits????

*Tax due is 5476 max, less if you have more tax credits, pay a pension contribution, etc.*

Income levy = 2% of gross = 1000 pa.

Health Levy = 4% of gross = 2000 pa.

PRSI =


----------



## dockingtrade (22 Dec 2009)

Protocol said:


> Income tax on 50k, married, one income.
> 
> http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it1.html#section3
> 
> ...


 
if the spouse has no income, home carers credit = €900 pa
prsi is 4% of weekly gross less relief of €127


----------



## deadlyduck (22 Dec 2009)

I calculate as follows for private sector, married, 1 income with a stay-at-home-spouse minding children:


```
Gross income     50000
Gross Income Tax 10966
Less Tax credit   6390 *
PRSI/Health       3736
Income levy      [U] 1000[/U]
Net for year     [U]40663[/U]
```
This works out at €782 net per week/ €1565 per fortnight/ €3391 per month.

*Tax credits= Married €3360 + Employee €1830 + Spouses credit €900

Check out my tax calculator at taxcalc.eu/monthlyss


----------

